# Anyone in Dubai



## erich_9175

Hello guys. I am new to this forum and has just started my planted tank set up a month ago. Any body from Dubai here that I could share the hobby with.


----------



## BiG

Hiya,
I'm also in Dubai and am looking to get a planted tank started.Any help would be appreciated


----------

